# Just Wanted to Share This Stud!



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It's a Pintaloosa : ) Pretty coloring!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yep, Pintaloosa.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I thought so. It didn't say what breed, just that he was tested homozygous for color & had good bloodlines.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Black roan tobiano blanket app, what breed?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He reminds me of Claymore.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

wakiya said:


> Black roan tobiano blanket app, what breed?


 Not sure, i didn't inquire. They had several studs in the ad & to contact if you wanted more info on them & breeding.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Whatcha guys think of his confo?
I'm not sure on age either but i love his face in the 3rd pic lol


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

While the pics are not great for confo, I think he is a generally well put together stallion. Not amazing, but not glaringly bad either. Being a super picky person, I would snip him if he was mine, but I wouldn't think less of someone that kept him whole IYKWIM?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I know, that's what i thought. He's kinda got a stockyness to him almost... best looking of their 3 studs (in that particular ad) though there was another b&w paint who had a very thick build.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Hard to see his conformation, but he looks like a generally nice workmanlike sort of horse.

Has he actually been DNA tested as being homozygous for something? What is he homozygous for?

Can you share a link to their site? (Please PM it to me if you don't want to post it)


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I think the ad was a few months old, because i can't find it now lol. Luckily i wrote down their number for later _just incase_ he he. They'll prolly put another up soon so i'll keep an eye out.
I havent contacted for a site though. It was a rather small ad but there were 3; this guy, another Paint & a buckskin. It said the bucksin carried the "color" gene while the colored stud was homozygous. 
Thinking back they could have been refering to the Paint but if this pintaloosa guy had a homozygous paint parent would that make him homozygous for a patter as well (paint or other)?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

To be homozygous he has to have received a copy of the gene from both his sire and dam. So if they are both tobiano, but both heterozygous, then he has a 50% chance to be homozygous. Same goes for the black, roan and appy parts of him


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I thought that if both parents were Tobiano then the resulting foal would be homozygous but if one parent was a solid then the foal wouldn't be... i guess you learn something new everyday!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

In most circumstances testing is the only way to tell if a horse is homozygous for anything, except chestnut horses, which are always homozygous for red, and horses with cream, which displays differently depending on heterozygous and homozygous. In this case, even if one parent is solid, it should still be tested for frame etc. All the white patterns can be carried minimally, with a sock or a star the only indicator, or even a solid horse with no white.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Based on his phenotype (having numerous app spots) he would not be homozygous for LP. The roaning I see looks like LP roaning, which is not thought to be seperate from LP, but something that occurs along with LP unless suppressed.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Personnally i think that he is beautiful!!


----------



## Hobo (Feb 20, 2011)

Honestly he'd Be a right nice gelding, but He's not so great for a stallion.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Hobo said:


> Honestly he'd Be a right nice gelding, but He's not so great for a stallion.


You know, I am the first person that would say something like this. But then I would back it up with reasons. It's just plain rude to say stuff like that without justifying it. Please, enlighten us, oh knowledgeable one. Why would you geld and not keep this one?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

He's cute! I love pintolosas (or however you spell that), so unusual!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> You know, I am the first person that would say something like this. But then I would back it up with reasons. It's just plain rude to say stuff like that without justifying it. Please, enlighten us, oh knowledgeable one. Why would you geld and not keep this one?



It's also not nice to critique stranger's horses without them asking for it. :wink:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I think his confo isnt terrible, personally. 
I also think many would keep him as a stud purely because of his color. He's a lovely shade of roan (one of my favs) as well as a Pintaloosa and around here, those arent common. This is in fact the first i've ever actually seen lol
Being registered also makes it a bonus & if he's got decent lines then all the better. 
He's the best one out of their other studs lol though all their pics are taken at bad angles in winter & they're all mucky-looking so you cant really judge


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> I think his confo isnt terrible, personally.
> I also think many would keep him as a stud purely because of his color. He's a lovely shade of roan (one of my favs) as well as a Pintaloosa and around here, those arent common. This is in fact the first i've ever actually seen lol
> Being registered also makes it a bonus & if he's got decent lines then all the better.
> He's the best one out of their other studs lol though all their pics are taken at bad angles in winter & they're all mucky-looking so you cant really judge


Where is he registered with? APHA wouldn't touch him nor would ApHC.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

he looks slightly like my horse molly


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> Where is he registered with? APHA wouldn't touch him nor would ApHC.



I have been following this thread and agree. None of the well known respected color registries accept pintaloosas as far as I am aware of.

I personally would pass this one by. 

From what the OP has posted it seems to be a backyard breeder and while the conformation is OK he does not look to be of breeding quality. A stallion should exhibit more than just OK conformation but excel or at least be minimally above average for the breed standard. The markings are certainly unusual but I am not a fan of breeders that breed for color only, there HAS to be more than color to make a horse stand out to even be considered a viable breeding prospect.

And in my opinion those qualities are just not there.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Very well put Spyder. I was thinking the same thing, I just couldn't get it out that nicely.


----------



## Hobo (Feb 20, 2011)

As if the photos aren't justification enough? He's not stallion material plain and simple. Second he's also likely to not be registered with any breed registry so that makes him another grade stallion producing more grade horses in a market that is pretty much dead even for registered horses. Keeping stallions and continually producing horses in an economy where so many others can't even be sold is totally irresponsible for the owner. 



Chiilaa said:


> You know, I am the first person that would say something like this. But then I would back it up with reasons. It's just plain rude to say stuff like that without justifying it. Please, enlighten us, oh knowledgeable one. Why would you geld and not keep this one?


----------



## Hobo (Feb 20, 2011)

Actually that isn't correct any more.

ApHC voted to remove their excessive white rule from ApHC to ApHC registered stock so they will and have recently allowed Pintaloosas full regular registration papers due to parentage verification of the resulting foal. So There may be a time in the near future where pintaloosa's become somewhat common place. 



Spyder said:


> I have been following this thread and agree. None of the well known respected color registries accept pintaloosas as far as I am aware of.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not totally true there either Hobo. ApHC has stated that is the foals born have pinto patterns, regardless of what the parents look like, they will not be granted ApHC papers. Also if the horse (AQHA) is marked undesirable white and it is in a pinto type pattern, they are not eligible for breeding to ApHC horses. AQHA horses such as Reminic In Spots, as far as I know, are allowed an allowed out-cross since he (they) show a distinct appaloosa pattern.


----------



## Hobo (Feb 20, 2011)

That ruling is for ApHC to approved crossbreed horses. If I breed and ApHC stallion to a TB or Arab or AQHA mare, and said foal comes out looking like a Pintaloosa, he's not eligible to be registered. 

However ApHC to ApHC horses no longer have any excessive white rule and there has already been not one but at least TWO or more ApHC to ApHC parentage verified registered pintaloosas allowed. One of them even competed at the National show in the past two years. There currently is NO excessive white rule for ApHC to ApHC registered foals. It's been in the rule book like that for several years. 



NdAppy said:


> Not totally true there either Hobo. ApHC has stated that is the foals born have pinto patterns, regardless of what the parents look like, they will not be granted ApHC papers. Also if the horse (AQHA) is marked undesirable white and it is in a pinto type pattern, they are not eligible for breeding to ApHC horses. AQHA horses such as Reminic In Spots, as far as I know, are allowed an allowed out-cross since he (they) show a distinct appaloosa pattern.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I know one is the filly who will be a year old or so now. She is NOT a pintoloosa. BTW She was almost denied her papers. If she would have tested positive for pinto (tobiano in her case), her papers would have been rejected regardless of her being DNA verified to her sire/dam.

What is the other one that you are referring to?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

This is the filly I was talking about - Uniquely Destined Appaloosa - And I am wrong, she turns two this year.


----------



## Hobo (Feb 20, 2011)

nope we aren't even remotely talking about Uniquely Destined. We are talking about different horses including one or two from a stallion named Colored By Charlie who is borderline pintaloosa but at least one or more of his foals also contain very large white unattached belly spots. There was also a Gelding who looked like a pinto at the National show in the past two years with regular ApHC papers. There may be even more that just haven't made it to shows yet. I know of one foal born two years ago with white from hoof to all the way over the shoulder in the front and a tiny blanket in the back. She got regular papers due to her parentage verification. 

Pintaloosa in the ApHC are already out there.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Pictures?

Some of the white can be attributed to splash. That is in no way, shape or form a pinto only color. Splash is very much present in a lot of appaloosas.


----------



## Islandmudpony (Feb 7, 2011)

cool looking guy; If I had a lighter-type mare and just wanted color, I'd breed to him. Find out what his temperment's like first though!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

agree 110% with spyder. i hate when people breed something just because it has a "pretty" color, or breed only for color.

{Quote from Hobo} 
"As if the photos aren't justification enough? He's not stallion material plain and simple. Second he's also likely to not be registered with any breed registry so that makes him another grade stallion producing more grade horses in a market that is pretty much dead even for registered horses. Keeping stallions and continually producing horses in an economy where so many others can't even be sold is totally irresponsible for the owner." 

agree 110% with this as well.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Just wanted to share his color cuz i think he's pretty neat and again, there are not many around my area that i know of... if his owners want to keep him as a stud then that's up to them & nobody else's business. And if there are people out there who wish to breed to him for one reason or another that is also their business & are not asking to be critisized.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am still curious as to what registries he is supposedly registered with...


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

He seems so amazing i think he would make a great dad but he seems like a pony ... mmmmmm you should contact them


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Too bad he's not for sale lol I'd take him though he'd have to get cut or else i've have a bunch of preggo mares ha ha.


----------

